# Silence in Worship



## Brian (Jun 14, 2005)

What place, if any, should corporate silence have in our liturgies?

"Then Moses and the Levitical priests said to all Israel, "Keep silence and hear, O Israel: this day you have become the people of the LORD your God. " Deuteronomy 27:9

"For God alone, O my soul, wait in silence,for my hope is from him. " Psalm 62:5

"But the LORD is in his holy temple;let all the earth keep silence before him." Habakkuk 2:20

"Be silent before the Lord GOD! Be silent, all flesh, before the LORD, for he has roused himself from his holy dwelling. " Zechariah 1:7, 2:13

Does anybody know any historical precedence for a time of silence? I know about silence during the confession, and perhaps during the Eucharist, and also during the prelude as a time of quieting one's heart, but what about just for who God is? Is there a time where we don't pray, don't meditate, don't do anything, except stand still and put our hands on our mouths in deference to the Glory of Israel? To proclaim that He is God and we are not? Historically again, was there any reason that this is typically left out of liturgies?

I would think that a recovery of this would help in our transcendence-challenged evangellyfish services.

I appreciate your thoughts.

In stillness and silence before Him,
BRIAN


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 14, 2005)

I certainly believe in silence before worship. There's nothing I hate more than hearing people discuss domestic trivia right up until the very moment the minister stands to commence the worship. Yuck.

Haven't these people heard of preparing their hearts?

Silence during worship is an interesting idea. I can't see that it could be a wrong thing to do. I've certainly come across it before, silences for remebering war dead, and even a minister calling for some silence during his sermon for people to contemplate a particular fact. (Of course, the only person breaking the silence was the preacher himself).

JH


----------



## Timothy (Jun 15, 2005)

My church will have a time of silence to prepare your heart, and then "special singing or music" starts. Thats not silence. And people just talk a little less also. I was raised evangelical Lutheran, and you were quite before service. No coffee, water, red bull drinks in service either. 

Timothy


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 16, 2005)

REformed Baptist church I'm going to has 10 minutes of silence before service starts. No talking at all. We have come up with a problem of noise when doors open and shut into the sanctuary right now. Other than that, I testify that it gets my mind calm and spirit ready for hearing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 17, 2005)

(Ecc 5:1) Keep thy foot when thou goest to the house of God, and be more ready to hear, than to give the sacrifice of fools: for they consider not that they do evil.

(Ecc 5:2) Be not rash with thy mouth, and let not thine heart be hasty to utter any thing before God: for God is in heaven, and thou upon earth: therefore let thy words be few.

Most of the Churches I have ever attended have at least a small time of quiet prayer and meditation. I like the 10 minutes of quiet before the Service starts.


----------

